# Car leasing Malaga



## jodisch1 (May 27, 2015)

Hi folks, does anybody know if car companies in the malaga area do car leasing like the do in the UK, i.e personal contract hire. We are moving to Spain in August for 2 years and was wondering if this would be a better idea than buying a car


----------

